# Dungeonforge - Tile based map builder.



## redmonkey (Apr 1, 2005)

*Dungeonforge* is a tile-based map making utility for roll-playing games.  

Support for PNG images (png images support variable transparency)
Full rotation of objects.  Objects can be rotated 0-360 deg.
Battle map printing.
Precise object placement
Tile cell size not limited to 20 pixels
So easy a shave ape can (and does) use it. 
 Dungeonforge is an ongoing work.  Join the forums, and chat away.

DOWNLOAD IT HERE


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 3, 2005)

Not bad actually, and the graphics are quite nice.  I can't quite figure out how to add vertical doors to walls though.


----------



## EPRock (Apr 4, 2005)

Use the [ or ] keys on the keyboard to rotate the piece.

Otherwise this is a decent program, reminds me of dungeon crafter, as it looks very similar.


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 4, 2005)

EPRock said:
			
		

> Use the [ or ] keys on the keyboard to rotate the piece.
> 
> Otherwise this is a decent program, reminds me of dungeon crafter, as it looks very similar.




Aha.  Thanks for that.  And I agree, this is a nice program.


----------

